# Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an!



## duden

Hallo,
bitte, was klingt besser auf deutsch (besonders in der Umgangssprache):
_"Ruf mich per Handy (an)"_
oder
_"Ruf mich über Handy (an)"?_

Ist es dasselbe mit einem "normalen" Telefon?

Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Idiomatisch korrekt ist: _Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an!_

Kajjo


----------



## duden

Danke, Kajjo. Heißt das, dass man KEINE von den von mir angeführten Präpositionen verwendet?


----------



## Kajjo

Höchstens regional, aber nicht standardsprachlich.

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

duden said:


> Danke, Kajjo. Heißt das, dass man KEINE von den von mir angeführten Präpositionen verwendet?


 
Hello Duden,
no, I wouldn't. I would say "Ruf mich bitte *am* Handy an" (meaning "please call me *on* my cell phone". 

"per Telefon" sounds as if you're telling somebody that s/he should use a telephone instead of some other device.


----------



## duden

Danke, starrynightrhone,
meinst du, dass die Präposition "am" regional (österreichisch) ist und die von Kajjo vorgeschlagene "auf" standarddeutsch? Oder ist es egal? Uns wurde nämlich im Sprachübungen-Seminar von einer österreichischen Lektorin immer gesagt, dass wir "über" sagen sollen. Jetzt ist es also ein bisschen verwirrend für mich...


----------



## Kajjo

Die Präposition "am" ist regional österreichisch. Mit "über" kommt es mir sehr ungewohnt und seltsam vor. Wie gesagt, vielleicht auch eine regionale Variante.

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

duden said:


> Danke, starrynightrhone,
> meinst du, dass die Präposition "am" regional (österreichisch) ist und die von Kajjo vorgeschlagene "auf" standarddeutsch? Oder ist es egal? Uns wurde nämlich im Sprachübungen-Seminar von einer österreichischen Lektorin immer gesagt, dass wir "über" sagen sollen. Jetzt ist es also ein bisschen verwirrend für mich...


 

Duden, "am Handy" ist die kontrahierte (zusammengezogene) Form von "auf dem" (und auch von "an dem"), d.h. beide Varianten bedeuten dasselbe. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "am" regional österreichisch wäre.

"Jemanden _über_ Handy anrufen" kommt mir auch sehr seltsam vor, würde ich also nicht verwenden. Eigentlich dachte ich zuerst, dass das eine deutsche Version wäre


----------



## Aurin

Habe gerade mal gegoogelt und es gibt über 600 Antworten für "über Handy anrufen". Z.B."wenn sie den Notruf 110 *über Handy anrufen"...*
Und in dem Zusammenhang klingt es auch für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## duden

O.K., danke 
Es gehört zwar nicht dazu, aber du hast geschrieben, dass "am" sowohl für "an dem" als auch für "auf dem" stehen kann. Ich habe es immer nur für "an dem" gesehen und gehört. Ist es auch österreichisch?
Danke nochmals


----------



## Aurin

Nein, am ist nur die Kontraktion für an dem.


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Duden, "am Handy" ist die kontrahierte (zusammengezogene) Form von "auf dem" (und auch von "an dem"), d.h. beide Varianten bedeuten dasselbe. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "am" regional österreichisch wäre.


Falls das wirklich stimmt, dann ist "am" nur eine österreichische Kontraktion von "auf dem".

Standardsprachlich ist _am_ die Kontraktion (im Deutschen: Verschmelzung) von _an __dem_.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Aurin said:


> Habe gerade mal gegoogelt und es gibt über 600 Antworten für "über Handy anrufen". Z.B."wenn sie den Notruf 110 *über Handy anrufen"...*
> Und in dem Zusammenhang klingt es auch für mich in Ordnung.


Ja, das ist eine Situation, in der _über_ korrekt klingt.

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> Nein, am ist nur die Kontraktion für an dem.


 

Hier in Österreich auch ganz sicher für "auf dem". 

z.B.: "Ich spiele *auf dem Klavier*" und "Ich spiele *am Klavier*" bedeuten komplett dasselbe.


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> Hier in Österreich auch ganz sicher für "auf dem".
> 
> z.B.: "Ich spiele *auf dem Klavier*" und "Ich spiele *am Klavier*" bedeuten komplett dasselbe.


 
Es bedeutet dasselbe, aber "am" ist doch eine kürzere Form für "an dem", wie "auf´m" die kürzere Form für "auf dem" ist?


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> Duden, "am Handy" ist die kontrahierte (zusammengezogene) Form von "auf dem" (und auch von "an dem"), d.h. beide Varianten bedeuten dasselbe. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "am" regional österreichisch wäre.


Results 1 - 10 of about 572 for "Ruf mich auf dem Handy an".
Results 1 - 10 of about 36 for "Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 42 for "Ruf mich am Handy an". 
Results 1 - 1 of 1 for "Ruf mich bitte am Handy an".

Why isn't it best to go with the most common usage when learning to speak German? Obviously the use of one preposition of another makes no difference in passive comprehension, but why deviate from the most common form?  

Gaer


----------



## EvilWillow

starrynightrhone said:


> Duden, "am Handy" ist die kontrahierte (zusammengezogene) Form von "auf dem" (und auch von "an dem"), d.h. beide Varianten bedeuten dasselbe. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass "am" regional österreichisch wäre.


_Auf dem Zweig sitzt ein Vogel._ - Ist sicherlich korrekt.
_Am Zweig sitzt ein Vogel._ - Hört sich irgendwie "schief" an, findest du nicht?


----------



## duden

I completely agree with you, gaer. But when you are teaching a foreign language at a secondary school, it is strongly suggested to ask a native speaker and even then you can be sure that a hyperactive student will come and say: "I have found it on a website and it was different from what you´ve told us." Some of them aren´t able to distinguish a slight difference from a mistake and an argument like "you have to take the regional differences into account" is sometimes derided as an endeavour to hide one´s mistake... But what can we do about it? Just go on asking on this wonderful forum!


----------



## Wernazuma

Aurin said:


> Es bedeutet dasselbe, aber "am" ist doch eine kürzere Form für "an dem", wie "auf´m" die kürzere Form für "auf dem" ist?



Auch "aufm" gibt es, aber dennoch wird hier in ö "am" ebenfalls anstelle von "auf dem" verwendet.
Wir sagen auch "am Berg" und meinen damit dessen Gipfel und nicht seine Flanke.


----------



## starrynightrhone

gaer said:


> Results 1 - 10 of about 572 for "Ruf mich auf dem Handy an".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 36 for "Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 42 for "Ruf mich am Handy an".
> Results 1 - 1 of 1 for "Ruf mich bitte am Handy an".
> 
> Why isn't it best to go with the most common usage when learning to speak German? Obviously the use of one preposition of another makes no difference in passive comprehension, but why deviate from the most common form?
> 
> Gaer


 
Gaer, I would use "am Handy" before I would "auf dem Handy" and all I can say is that this form is very natural here in Austria. I agree that beginners of German shouldn't be confused with too many variants of expressions, but the threads in this forum are also read (and consulted) by advanced learners which can differentiate between different usages. Readers of this thread notice that Kajjo, Aurin and I are having a discussion and will make up their own mind about which form they prefer. 

I'm studying Spanish (on my own now) and consult the English-Spanish threads in this forum almost daily. My teachers at university have been from Chile and Cuba and I spent several weeks at a language school in Mexico. What I'm trying to say is that I'm interested in learning Latin American Spanish (more precisely Mexican Spanish) and when in doubt I always go with the suggestions Mexicans make. It is not difficult to see where a poster is from and I think the readers of this (the German) forum can easily do the same.


----------



## Kajjo

As easily it should be possible to add a little remark like "Österreichisch: am". This is not asked for too much, I think. 

Personally, I am here to help, not just to spend time. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> Gaer, I would use "am Handy" before I would "auf dem Handy" and all I can say is that this form is very natural here in Austria. I agree that beginners of German shouldn't be confused with too many variants of expressions, but the threads in this forum are also read (and consulted) by advanced learners which can differentiate between different usages. Readers of this thread notice that Kajjo, Aurin and I are having a discussion and will make up their own mind about which form they prefer.


I'd wager that I'm not the only person who did not know that "am" is a legitimate written contraction for "auf dem" in Austria. I have not had any trouble following the discussion.

Suppose you asked me how to say the same thing, in English, and I gave you the answer:

(Please) gimme a call back on you cell!

Would that be helpful? Would you need to learn "gimme"?

The fact is that you will hear that in the US. The fact is that I will undoubtedly say it at some point myself, if I talk to you and you are very fluent. However, if you are not very fluent, I will switcht to:

Please give me a call on your cell phone.

In other words, I will always attempt to show you the variation I feel is most common and most easily understood around the world, at least at first.

That was my only point. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Obviously, speakers of German (or any other language) are not always aware that a construction or turn of phrase that they use is peculiar to their region or dialect.  When they are aware that the usage is regional or dialectal, they are of course expected to signal that; when they are not, the usage is usually identified as regional over the course of the thread when speakers from other regions question the usage or express their lack of familiarity with it.


----------



## Aurin

Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu akzeptieren, dass man in Österreich am Handy anruft. Aber ist es tatsächlich so, dass in Österreich "auf dem" zu "am" kontrahiert wird? Zumal es ja auch die Kontraktion "auf´m" gibt, wie Wernazuma angibt.


----------



## elroy

Aurin said:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu akzeptieren, dass man in Österreich am Handy anruft. Aber ist es tatsächlich so, dass in Österreich "auf dem" zu "am" kontrahiert wird? Zumal es ja auch die Kontraktion "auf´m" gibt, wie Wernazuma angibt.


 Ich bin natürlich kein Expert, aber soweit ich weiß handelt es sich bei der österreichischen Verwendung von "am" anstelle vom hochdeutschen "auf dem" bzw. "auf'm" einfach um eine andere Präposition, und nicht etwa um eine merkwürdige Verschmelzung.  Soll heißen, würde ein Österreicher die vollständige Form verwenden, würde er "an dem" und nicht "auf dem" sagen.

Wir könnten dies anhand eines konkreten Beispiels überprüfen: 





			
				Wernazuma said:
			
		

> Wir sagen auch "am Berg" und meinen damit dessen Gipfel und nicht seine Flanke.


 Würde die vollständige Form "an dem Berg" oder "auf dem Berg" lauten?


----------



## Wernazuma

elroy said:


> Ich bin natürlich kein Expert, aber soweit ich weiß handelt es sich bei der österreichischen Verwendung von "am" anstelle vom hochdeutschen "auf dem" bzw. "auf'm" einfach um eine andere Präposition, und nicht etwa um eine merkwürdige Verschmelzung.  Soll heißen, würde ein Österreicher die vollständige Form verwenden, würde er "an dem" und nicht "auf dem" sagen.
> 
> Wir könnten dies anhand eines konkreten Beispiels überprüfen:  Würde die vollständige Form "an dem Berg" oder "auf dem Berg" lauten?




In diesem Bsp. ganz sicher "auf dem". "an dem Berg", wenn es überhaupt etwas heißt, dann "an seiner Seite/Flanke"


----------



## gabrigabri

In Österreich sagt man auch z.B.: der Ball ist am Boden..
Ich habe ein paar Wochen gebraucht, um es endlich zu verstehen!! Und ich mag es nicht, weil ich oft  die "korrekte" Version nicht kenne (heißt es jetzt "an dem" oder "auf dem"?)


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt tatsächlich einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "auf dem Handy" und "über Handy". 
"Auf dem Handy" betrachtet das Gerät des Empfängers.
"Mit dem Handy" betrachtet das Gerät des Senders.
"Über Handy" bzw. "über Telefon", "über das Internet" usw. betrachtet die Verbindungsart. 

Ich denke, die Form "über Handy anrufen" ist wenigstens umgangssprachlich sehr weit verbreitet und mindestens im Kontext "über Handy erreichbar sein" standardsprachlich.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Kajjo said:


> As easily it should be possible to add a little remark like "Österreichisch: am". This is not asked for too much, I think.
> 
> Personally, I am here to help, not just to spend time.


 
Kajjo, I'm trying to do the same. I suggested "am Handy" as a second possibility or as an alternative to your "auf dem Handy", I was not aware that we only say that in Austria. That only became clear during the following discussion.



> In Österreich sagt man auch z.B.: der Ball ist am Boden..
> Ich habe ein paar Wochen gebraucht, um es endlich zu verstehen!! Und ich mag es nicht, weil ich oft die "korrekte" Version nicht kenne (heißt es jetzt "an dem" oder "auf dem"?)


 
Gabrigabri, die Diskussion hier betrifft "am Boden" und "auf dem Boden", diese beiden Formen bedeuten dasselbe in Österreich ("auf dem" = "am"). Beide Formen sind hier korrekt. "An dem Boden" ist keine grammatikalisch richte Option. 



> Ich bin natürlich kein Expert, aber soweit ich weiß handelt es sich bei der österreichischen Verwendung von "am" anstelle vom hochdeutschen "auf dem" bzw. "auf'm" einfach um eine andere Präposition, und nicht etwa um eine merkwürdige Verschmelzung.


 
Ich denke, dass du damit Recht hast, Elroy. 



> Soll heißen, würde ein Österreicher die vollständige Form verwenden, würde er "an dem" und nicht "auf dem" sagen.


 
Dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen. Ich kann auch in Österreich "Ruf mich auf dem Handy an" nicht durch "Ruf mich an dem Handy an" ersetzen. 



> Würde die vollständige Form "an dem Berg" oder "auf dem Berg" lauten?


 
Beides ist theoretisch möglich und hängt vom Kontext ab. Würden wir uns z.B. zum schifahren verabreden (weil wir in der Steiermark gerade so viel Neuschnee haben) und ich würde dir vorschlagen uns "*am Berg*" zu treffen ("an dem Berg" hört sich für mich etwas komisch an), so würde ich wahrscheinlich vom *Fuße des Berges* als Treffpunkt ausgehen, d.h. ich würde dich bei der Talstation erwarten. Würde ich aber "*auf dem Berg*" als Treffpunkt vorschlagen, so würde ich den *Berggipfel* meinen (und dich bei der Bergstation erwarten). Nur als Veranschaulichung, "am Berg" oder "auf dem Berg" sind sehr vage und nicht als konkrete Treffpunkte zu empfehlen  



> Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu akzeptieren, dass man in Österreich am Handy anruft. Aber ist es tatsächlich so, dass in Österreich "auf dem" zu "am" kontrahiert wird? Zumal es ja auch die Kontraktion "auf´m" gibt, wie Wernazuma angibt.


 
Aurin, soweit ich weiß, sind beide Formen ("auf dem" und "am") in Österreich (Standarddeutsch) möglich, d.h. es wird nicht immer kontrahiert. "Auf'm" wiederum ist sehr umgangssprachlich ("Ruf mich auf'm Handy an"). Ich würde aber auf einen post nicht umgangssprachlich antworten (es sei denn, es wird konkret dannach gefragt). 



> I'd wager that I'm not the only person who did not know that "am" is a legitimate written contraction for "auf dem" in Austria. I have not had any trouble following the discussion.
> 
> Suppose you asked me how to say the same thing, in English, and I gave you the answer:
> 
> (Please) gimme a call back on you cell!


 
Gaer, "am Handy" is a perfectly acceptable form for written discourses in Austria, it does not equal a colloquial "gimme" in American English (as an aside, for "gimme" we would say "gib ma" = "gib mir" in Austria  ). I would not use colloquial expressions like that, unless somebody specifically asks for it. 



> Would that be helpful? Would you need to learn "gimme"?


 
If you're not a beginner of German, it certainly doesn't hurt to know local variants (so that you can understand people in everyday communications). But colloquial speech should of course be clearly marked as such.




> In other words, I will always attempt to show you the variation I feel is most common and most easily understood around the world, at least at first.
> 
> That was my only point.


 
I know, and I'm really trying to do the same


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man in einer bestimmten Region wohnt, in der kein lokaler Dialekt, sondern eine regionale Sprachvariante der Standardsprache gesprochen wird, ist es oft schwierig zu entscheiden, was regional und was standardsprachlich ist. Das Gehirn macht zunächst keinen Unterschied. Es markiert deutlich den Unterschied zwischen Dialekt und an Standard angelehnter Umgangssprache, es markiert auch gegebenenfalls den Unterschied zwischen Standard und Umgangssprache nach gewissen inneren Regeln oder nach dem inneren Wörterbuch. Was regional ist, bemerkt man zunächst nicht.

Beispiel:
Ich liege am Boden. Ich liege auf dem Boden. (Umgangssprache bzw. Standardsprache.)
offm Bodn (Dialekt)
auf'm Handy/ auf'm Boden (Umgangssprache)
uff/off Handy (Dialekt)

Brötchen (regional)
Semmel (regional) 
Pfannkuchen (regional, ich habe das erst sehr spät bemerkt) 

"am" - die regionalen Bedeutungsunterschiede sind selten bewusst. Nur die anderen bemerken etwas, wenn man eine regionale Bedeutung scheinbar "falsch" verwendet.

Außerdem gibt es feste Wendungen mit anderer Bedeutung: Ich bin am Boden. (Mir geht es schlecht.)

Vielen ist nicht bewusst, dass etwas regional ist. Das trifft besonders auch auf Muttersprachler zu. Es ist viel einfacher zu unterscheiden, ob etwas umgangssprachlich klingt, als ob etwas regional ist.


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Vielen ist nicht bewusst, dass etwas regional ist. Das trifft besonders auch auf Muttersprachler zu. Es ist viel einfacher zu unterscheiden, ob etwas umgangssprachlich klingt, als ob etwas regional ist


 
Da stimme ich dir 100% zu, Hutschi.


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Kajjo, I'm trying to do the same. I suggested "am Handy" as a second possibility or as an alternative to your "auf dem Handy", I was not aware that we only say that in Austria. That only became clear during the following discussion.


OK, einverstanden. Umso wichtiger ist es aber, daß Muttersprachler ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten einschätzen können, insbesondere wenn sie aus dialektischen Sprachräumen stammen.

Die Verwirrung mit "auf dem" / "an dem" und "am" ist doppelt ärgerlich, weil _natürlich_ das Wort _am_ niemals eine Verschmelzung von "auf dem" sein kann. Wie sollte so etwas passieren? Es ist einfach nur der Fall, daß Ihr regional "an dem / am" als Präposition verwendet. Das ist als regionale Variante auch OK. 

Die diskutierten Varianten "am Berg / auf dem Berg" sind eigentlich standardsprachlich korrekt gewesen und passen hier als Beispiel gar nicht. Natürlich kann etwas _am Berg_ sein oder eben _auf dem Berg[gipfel, -plateau, -hang]. _Du hast das letztlich richtig erklärt.
Ich finde Gaers Anspruch absolut verständlich. Wir sollten uns hier auf die hochdeutsche Standardsprache konzentrieren und Abweichungen deutlich kennzeichnen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten regionale Abweichungen auch nur dann erwähnt werden, wenn sie wirklich dem Fragesteller helfen und nicht bloß verwirren.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> OK, einverstanden. Umso wichtiger ist es aber, daß Muttersprachler ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten einschätzen können, insbesondere wenn sie aus dialektischen Sprachräumen stammen.



Jeder und jede kommt aus einem dialektalen Sprachraum, denn ein Dialekt ist eine regionale Sprachvariante (wenn du möchtest, kannst du auch Dialekt/Soziolekt sagen, denn die beiden Dimensionen Region und soziale Gruppierung korrelieren). Da es unmöglich ist, nicht aus einer Region zu kommen, ist es auch unmöglich, keinen Dialekt zu verwenden, linguistisch gesprochen.

Einen Dialekt zu verwenden, der näher am Standard liegt, heißt nicht, keinen Dialekt zu verwenden.

Ich finde es befremdlich, wenn Leute sich praktisch als per se linguistisch überlegen aufspielen und elitär und herablassend über das Sprachgefühl anderer, die nicht das Glück oder Pech hatten, aus einer dem bundesdeutschen Standard (ohne diesen Begriff jetzt nochmals zu analysieren) nahen Dialektregion zu kommen, herziehen, implizierend, dass ihre Sprachvariante von Natur aus besser, schöner, logischer, etc. ist, besonders dann, wenn diese Anderen eigentlich nur versucht haben, hilfreich zu sein.

Ein hierarchisiertes Bild von Sprachvarianten zu haben, ist für mich Zeugnis von mangelndem Sprachgefühl auf einer anderen Ebene.



> Die Verwirrung mit "auf dem" / "an dem" und "am" ist doppelt ärgerlich, weil _natürlich_ das Wort _am_ niemals eine Verschmelzung von "auf dem" sein kann. Wie sollte so etwas passieren? Es ist einfach nur der Fall, daß Ihr regional "an dem / am" als Präposition verwendet.


Dann wird es vielleicht wieder nur einfach ärgerlich, denn natürlich ist _am_ eine Verschmelzung/Kontraktion von _auf + dem_ - es gibt auch Zwischenformen in den Dialekten (_aufm, afm_) (_am_ gilt zwar als eher umgangsprachlich, ist aber laut ÖWörterbuch akzeptiert). Außerdem kann _am_ keine eigene Präposition sein, da es ja nur mit definiten Nominalphrasen kombiniert werden kann, die aber selbst keinen extra Artikel mehr aufweisen.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Da es unmöglich ist, nicht aus einer Region zu kommen, ist es auch unmöglich, keinen Dialekt zu verwenden, linguistisch gesprochen.


Man kann Definitionen wählen, die nichts aussagen. Man kann aber auch sinnvolle Definitionen verwenden. Es ist eine typische, allgemeinverständliche Frage zu sagen: "Sprach der Mann Dialekt oder Hochdeutsch?". Im allgemeinen versteht man unter Dialekt eine deutliche Abweichung vom Sprachstandard. Linguistik hin oder her, wir wissen wohl alle, wovon wir hier sprechen!



> Einen Dialekt zu verwenden, der näher am Standard liegt, heißt nicht, keinen Dialekt zu verwenden.


Das ist nutzlose Haarspalterei. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Personen in Norddeutschland und eine große Zahl geübter Sprecher die einfach Hochdeutsch sprechen. Vielleicht spricht niemand absolut perfekt, aber viele sprechen durchaus so nahe an der Hochsprache, daß es zu recht Hochdeutsch genannt werden darf. Immerhin sind die Diskrepanzen zwischen für Standardsprachler nicht mehr fließend verständlichen Dialekten wie Schäbisch, Bayrisch oder Südtirolerisch und kleinen regionalen Tönungen und minimalen Abweichungen doch erheblich.



> Ich finde es befremdlich, wenn Leute sich praktisch als per se linguistisch überlegen aufspielen und elitär und herablassend über das Sprachgefühl anderer, die nicht das Glück oder Pech hatten, aus einer dem bundesdeutschen Standard nahen Dialektregion zu kommen, herziehen, implizierend, dass ihre Sprachvariante von Natur aus besser, schöner, logischer, etc. ist, besonders dann, wenn diese Anderen eigentlich nur versucht haben, hilfreich zu sein.


Tut mir leid, wenn Du Dich beleidigt fühlst. Das war keineswegs meine Absicht! Ich fühle mich hier _linguistisch_ überhaupt nicht überlegen, aber ich kann unterscheiden zwischen hilfreichen und eher weniger hilfreichen Antworten. Ich mag Hochdeutsch, ja. Ich würde niemals in einem Bayrisch-Forum Hilfestellung geben wollen, weil ich weiß, daß ich Bayrisch nicht beherrsche.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ... Im allgemeinen versteht man unter Dialekt eine deutliche Abweichung vom Sprachstandard. ... Kajjo


 
Das glaube ich nicht und es ist fachlich falsch. Ein Dialekt ist nicht eine Abweichung von einem Sprachstandard, sondern ein Sprachstandard ist eine standardisierte Form, die aus einem oder mehreren Dialekten hervorgegangen ist.

Die Standardsprache ist ein standardisierter Dialekt. Die deutsche Bezeichnung für Dialekt ist "Mundart".

Der Begriff ist mehrdeutig, er kann auch lediglich die Sprachvarianten umfassen, die nicht die Kriterien einer Ausbausprache erfüllen. Diese Sprachvarianten sind aber keine Abweichung vom Standard, sondern relativ eigenständig. Die Sprachentwicklung verläuft anders. Ein Dialekt ist keine "falsche" Sprache. Er unterliegt eigenen Regeln und Gesetzen.


Hochdeutsch hat zwei Bedeutungen. Der Begriff ist vage.
Zum einen bedeutet er den Standard-Dialekt (die hochdeutsche Ausbausprache), zum anderen die Gruppe der hochdeutschen Dialekte (im Gegensatz zu den niederdeutschen Dialekten).

In keinem einzigen Fall handelt es sich um Auf- oder Abwertung.

Die Standardsprache ist nicht hochwertiger als ein beliebiger Dialekt und auch nicht geringwertiger. Sie hat andere Ziele und Anwendungsgebiete. Deshalb ist sie standardisiert.

Volkstümlich setzt man inkorrekt Hochdeutsch=Standarddeutsch. Das kann man vereinfachend machen, man muss sich über die Vereinfachung und den speziellen Gebrauch klar sein. 

Sehr vereinfacht ist die hochdeutsche Standardsprache (ausgehend von der Luther-Bibel) sächsischer Dialekt mit norddeutscher Aussprache.

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Acrolect

Hutschi said:


> Ein Dialekt ist keine "falsche" Sprache. Er unterliegt eigenen Regeln und Gesetzen.
> 
> Die Standardsprache ist nicht hochwertiger als ein beliebiger Dialekt und auch nicht geringwertiger. Sie hat andere Ziele und Anwendungsgebiete. Deshalb ist sie standardisiert.



*innerlich applaudier* Das finde nicht nur linguistisch richtig, sondern ich finde diese Konzeption auch sozial wertvoll. Auch wenn es nicht immer explizit ausgesprochen wird, so scheint bei manchen doch die Meinung vorzuherrschen, ein Dialekt sei eine mehr oder minder defekte (weil am Standard gemessen deviante) Form von Sprache. Und die, die ihn verwenden, werden dann per Analogie auch gleich als zumindest nicht gleichwertig dargestellt (wobei ich mich dadurch nicht beleidigt fühle - ich spreche Dialekt und schreibe meist österreichischen Standard und habe keinerlei sprachlich begründete Minderwertigkeitskomplexe).

Ich spreche damit niemandem die Faszination an der Hochsprache oder dem Standard ab. Aber das ist ja auch möglich, ohne dass man Abweichungen verunglimpft.

Sprache ist manchmal auch verräterisch.



> gibt es in Süddeutschland einfach außerordentlich viele Personen, die *noch *Dialekt sprechen und deren sogenanntes "Hochdeutsch" ebenfalls *noch *stark mundartlich getönt ist.



Das klingt doch ein bisschen danach, als hätte der süddeutsche Raum noch Aufholbedarf bezüglich Hochsprache und Zivilisation. (Ich will jetzt davon absehen, diese Aussage als auch auf das Österreichische Standarddeutsch bezogen zu interpretieren.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das glaube ich nicht und es ist fachlich falsch. Ein Dialekt ist nicht eine Abweichung von einem Sprachstandard, sondern ein Sprachstandard ist eine standardisierte Form, die aus einem oder mehreren Dialekten hervorgegangen ist.


Das ist doch nur Wortklauberei. Was Du rüde als falsch bezeichnest ist doch nur Deine Interpretation des Wortes "Abweichung". Fakt ist, daß es eine deutliche Diskrepanz zwischen Dialekt und Hochsprache gibt: Das eine weicht also vom anderen ab. Allgemein anerkannt ist Hochdeutsch derzeit Standard, daher weicht also der Dialekt vom Standard ab. Das ist lebensnah und für jedermann verständlich. Immerhin benötigen wir doch eine gemeinsame Basis, wann wir hier von "das ist dialektisch" und "das ist standardsprachlich" sprechen wollen. Sind wir uns da einig?



> Hochdeutsch hat zwei Bedeutungen. Der Begriff ist vage.


Der Begriff ist keineswegs vage. Er hat aber in der Tat zwei Bedeutungen, von denen der Sinn "standardsprachlich" allgemein anerkannt und sehr verbreitet ist, während der Sinn "Gegensatz zu niederdeutsch" nur fachsprachliche Bedeutung aufweist.



> Die Standardsprache ist nicht hochwertiger als ein beliebiger Dialekt und auch nicht geringwertiger.


Daß Dialektsprecher mit mangelnder hochdeutscher Sprachbeherrschung dies gerne so sehen wollen, ist mir klar. Inhaltlich soll man das aber mal Schülern, Bewerbern, Wissenschaftlern, Journalisten oder vielen anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen erzählen, die aufgrund mangelnder hochdeutscher Sprache deutlich schlechtere Chancen hätten.

Ich stimme soweit zu, daß _per se_ jede Sprache erst einmal gleichwertig sein kann -- ein überaus theoretischer Ansatz allerdings. Eine Sprache muß sich jedoch eben auch an Verwendbarkeit, Kommunikationseignung, Wirkung auf Zuhörer und vielen anderen Aspekten messen lassen. Da hat derzeit die deutsche Standardsprache erhebliche Vorteile. Ein Sprachschüler, der nur Schwäbisch lernen würde, hätte erhebliche Nachteile gegenüber einem Hochdeutschlernenden. Da kann ich nicht viel Gleichwertigkeit entdecken.

Ich habe wirklich Verständnis für traditionsverbundene, heimatliche Gefühle bei Dialektsprechern. Aber man muß sich bewußt sein, daß jede sprachliche Abgrenzung eben nicht nur innerliche Gemeinschaft schafft, sondern nach außen als Barriere wirken kann. In Norddeutschland sprechen auch einige noch Plattdeutsch, aber ich würde doch nie auf die Idee kommen, hier im Forum ab und zu das plattdeutsche Äquivalent als "zusätzliche Hilfe" anzubieten. Plattdeutsch halte ich nicht für eine minderwertige Sprache, aber für eine minderwertige Hilfe hier im Forum und für eine weniger erstrebenswerte Sprache für Nichtmuttersprachler, weil der _heutige _Nutzen eben viel geringer ist. Die inzwischen sehr wenigen älteren Muttersprachler, die _nur_ Plattdeutsch sprechen, erfahren inzwischen erhebliche Nachteile, da sie nicht mehr von jedem verstanden werden.

Kajjo


----------



## Wernazuma

Wir reden hier nicht von einem verschriftlichten Dialekt, sondern von regionalen Abweichungen, die sich vollkommen im Rahmen der Hochsprache bewegen. "am Handy", oder "am sonstwas" ist hier in Österreich _keine _Dialektform, sondern wird auch in der Schriftsprache verwendet, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht.
Eine derart unflexible Standardsprache, wie du sie dir vorstellst, gibt es glücklicherweise nicht. Wenn im Duden (österreichisch) o.ä. steht, dann führt der Duden nicht bloß eine dialektale Variante ein, sondern kennzeichnet diese Form als eine legitime Variante des Hochdeutschen.
Es gibt auch ganz konkrete Unterschiede zwischen österreichischem, schweizerischem und bundesdeutschem Hochdeutsch, Rechtschreibung inklusive, und kein Sprachimperialismus wird daran hoffentlich etwas ändern. Die Schweizer haben kein scharfes-ß und basta. Das ist korrekt und nicht etwa eine Rechtschreibschwäche der Schweizer.


----------



## Jana337

Liebe Diskutierende,

ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass die (oder zumindest manche) Muttersprachler dieses Thema als empfindlich wahrnehmen und dass die Diskussion zwangsläufig etwas gespannt ist. Wir sollten uns jedoch nicht zu allzu scharfen Tönen verleiten lassen.

Hiermit möchte ich Euch bitten, Euch ein bisschen zu mäßigen, starke Überzeugungen mit Vorsicht formulieren und nicht ad hominem.

Danke fürs Verständnis. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Wernazuma said:


> Wenn im Duden (österreichisch) o.ä. steht, dann führt der Duden nicht bloß eine dialektale Variante ein, sondern kennzeichnet diese Form als eine legitime Variante des Hochdeutschen.


Es würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn diese Aussage wahr wäre. Ich halte sie vielmehr für reines Wunschdenken Deinerseits.

Obers, das, <österreichisch> Sahne [Quelle: DWDS]

Dies bedeutet eben, daß _Obers_ nicht _Hochdeutsch _ist, sondern _Österreichisch_. Das Wort ist _Deutsch_ und verdient es, im Duden aufgeführt und übersetzt zu werden. Dies ist nützlich für alle, die das Wort nicht kennen und daher nachschlagen. Die Bezeichnung _Österreichisch_ hat doch überhaupt nichts negatives an sich. Warum empfindest Du als Österreicher die Klassifizierung "Österreichisch" ausgerechnet als negativ? Wenn Ihr denn Euren eigenen Standard habt, dann benennt ihn doch fairerweise auch so: Österreichisch.

_Obers_ ist einfach keine gleichwertige, standardsprachliche Übersetzung von _cream._ Ganz im Gegenteil wissen die meisten deutschen Muttersprachler mit dem Wort nichts anzufangen. Diese Übersetzung wäre in einem normalen Thread hier also nicht nur nutzlos, sondern sogar verwirrend. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Daß Dialektsprecher mit mangelnder hochdeutscher Sprachbeherrschung dies gerne so sehen wollen, ist mir klar.


Mir ist schleierhaft, warum dieses Argument immer wieder auftaucht. Wir sind ein Sprachforum und die meisten, die sich einschreiben und hier auch verweilen, sind logischerweise einigermaßen sprachinteressiert und sprachbegabt. Ich sehe hier keine Mitglieder mit mangelhaften Deutschkenntnissen, die sich hinter Dialekte verstecken möchten.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Sprache ist manchmal auch verräterisch.


Ich drücke meine Meinung präzise und frei aus. Daher ist es gar nicht nötig, "verräterische Spuren" herauszulesen. Unterstellungen und Albernheiten helfen in einer Sachdiskussion kaum weiter.



> Das klingt doch ein bisschen danach, als hätte der süddeutsche Raum noch Aufholbedarf bezüglich Hochsprache und Zivilisation.


Es ist eine allgemeine Tendenz im deutschen Sprachraum, daß immer mehr Sprecher zum Hochdeutschen tendieren. Schulen haben früher noch im Dialekt unterrichtet, heutzutage ist dies zum Glück [sic!] eine Seltenheit. Schüler und junge Erwachsene haben nur dann eine gute Chance, sich überregional in Beruf, Studium und Wissenschaft zu behaupten, wenn sie klares Hochdeutsch sprechen. In vielen Gegenden sprechen bereits nur noch die Älteren starken Dialekt, die Jüngeren bevorzugen in vielen deutschsprachigen Regionen bereits die Hochsprache. Es kann davon ausgegangen werden, daß dieser Trend sich fortsetzt (daher mein "noch"!). In manchen Gegenden bilden sich ja sogar schon "Dialektsprachgruppen", um den Dialekt zu erhalten, weil eben alle im Alltag Hochdeutsch sprechen. Im Norden versucht man aktiv, Plattdeutsch zu erhalten, und ich finde diese Aktivitäten sogar gut. Aber ein Kind plattdeutsch aufwachsen zu lassen, würde bedeuten, ihm wichtige Zukunftschancen zu rauben. Das gleiche trifft meiner Meinung nach auf andere Dialekte ebenso zu.

Du hast recht, daß manche süddeutschen, insbesondere aber österreichische und südtirolerische  Sprecher diesbezüglich einen Nachholbedarf haben. Ich halte es aus bereits vielfach genannten Gründen für sehr erstrebenswert, Hochdeutsch muttersprachlich zu beherrschen.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> ...sind logischerweise einigermaßen sprachinteressiert und sprachbegabt.


Aha. Das sehe ich anders.



> Ich sehe hier keine Mitglieder mit mangelhaften Deutschkenntnissen, die sich hinter Dialekten verstecken möchten.


Das hat auch keiner behauptet. Ganz im Gegenteil wird sich nicht hinter Dialekten versteckt, sondern werden hochsprachliche und dialektale Kenntnisse vermischt und können offensichtlich von einigen Sprechen nicht in einem solchen Maße auseinandergehalten werden, wie es wünschenswert wäre.

Natürlich kann es immer mal vorkommen, daß einem _einzelne Wörter_ so selbstverständlich erscheinen, daß man gar nicht merkt, daß sie in Wahrheit dialektal oder regional sind. Im allgemeinen sollte aber doch genug Sprachbeherrschung vorhanden sein, um Hochsprache und Dialekt zielsicher zu unterscheiden -- spätestens, wenn darüber diskutiert wird.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

starrynightrhone said:


> Gaer, "am Handy" is a perfectly acceptable form for written discourses in Austria, it does not equal a colloquial "gimme" in American English (as an aside, for "gimme" we would say "gib ma" = "gib mir" in Austria  ). I would not use colloquial expressions like that, unless somebody specifically asks for it.


Let me show you what is confusing me:

Results 1 - 10 of about 15,200 for "auf dem Handy an". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 958 for "am Handy an".

We talk about variants in the English forum, but you will immediately fine the variants in online dictionaries.

For instance, if I tell you that "torch" and "flashlight" mean the same thing, you can immediately confirm this.

From Cambridge:

UK (US flashlight) a small light which is held in the hand and usually powered by batteries:

From Merriam-Webster:

chiefly British : FLASHLIGHT

You say that "am" = "auf dem" in Austria. Where can I see that it is so? Do you have a source?

If we continue to talk about variants in Austria as being valid "contenders" for correct written forms—notice that I'm talking about written forms please—then there should be sources or sites that discuss these differences.

Perhaps they exist, but I have not found them.

When I look for "am", this is all that I can find (source):

I see no mention of "am" meaning "auf dem". Where can I find information online about this usage?

Please remember that people learning German (or any other foreign language) can't always tell incorrect answers from correct answers. I don't want you to think that I am being argumentative, narrow-minded or unpleasant. At this point I am highly confused.

When people ask me for a source to back up any claim I make as to correct or incorrect usage in English, I provide one. That is all I'm asking for—a source.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> LWhen I look for "am", this is all that I can find (source): I see no mention of "am" meaning "auf dem". Where can I find information online about this usage?


 Gaer, you made a very reasonable comment. We have DWDS, canoo.net or classic sources like Duden and Wahrig. They contain words classified as <österr.> or <süddt.>, but even there is no mention of "am" = "auf dem". 

I am very certain that Elroy's idea is correct. Austrians apparently use the preposition _am_ in a different manner in dialect. Nothing bad about that, if mentioned correctly.



> Please remember that people learning German (or any other foreign language) can't always tell incorrect answers from correct answers.


I am absolutely with you, Gaer. Many people appear to forget that students want to receive correct and reliable answers in standard German. 

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Es wäre eigentlich schön, wenn sich alle Teilnehmer noch einmal den Thread von vorne durchlesen würden. Die klare Frage, die klare Antwort, die Alternative. Dann fragt der ursprüngliche Fragesteller, ob die Alternative regional ist -- soweit alles noch in Ordnung!

Dann beginnt die inhaltlich schlichtweg falsche Erklärung "auf dem" und der Bezug auf alternative Standards in Österreich und Aussagen wie "ganz sicher" bei offensichtlich nicht belegbaren, falschen Informationen für ausländische Fragesteller. Schrecklich!

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum so einfache, klare Threads so entgleisen müssen. Ich habe mir mit meinen Antworten beim besten Willen nichts vorzuwerfen. Vielleicht sollte sich jeder noch einmal ganz genau durchlesen, was hier wirklich von wem zuerst behauptet wurde.

Welchen Nutzen soll das ganze nun gehabt haben?

Kajjo


----------



## Wernazuma

Kajjo said:


> Es würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn diese Aussage wahr wäre. Ich halte sie vielmehr für reines Wunschdenken Deinerseits.
> 
> Obers, das, <österreichisch> Sahne [Quelle: DWDS]
> 
> Dies bedeutet eben, daß _Obers_ nicht _Hochdeutsch _ist, sondern _Österreichisch_. Das Wort ist _Deutsch_ und verdient es, im Duden aufgeführt und übersetzt zu werden. Dies ist nützlich für alle, die das Wort nicht kennen und daher nachschlagen.



Dialektale Wortformen werden eben nicht in den Duden und ähnliche Werke aufgenommen, sondern nur Ausdrücke der Hochsprache. "Obers" ist Teil der Hochsprache, der Verwendung in einer Region, nämlich Österreich, findet.
Du verwechselst wieder "Standarddeutsch" und Hochsprache. Obers und Sahne sind Synonyme innerhalb derselben Hochsprache.



> Die Bezeichnung _Österreichisch_ hat doch überhaupt nichts negatives an sich. Warum empfindest Du als Österreicher die Klassifizierung "Österreichisch" ausgerechnet als negativ? Wenn Ihr denn Euren eigenen Standard habt, dann benennt ihn doch fairerweise auch so: Österreichisch.


Wenn wir schon bei genauem Durchlesen sind, würde ich dich bitten, mir zu erklären, wo ich die Bezeichnung österreichisch als negativ bezeichne? 

_



			Obers
		
Click to expand...

_


> ist einfach keine gleichwertige, standardsprachliche Übersetzung von _cream._



Nicht standardsprachlich, wohl aber hochsprachlich.  Im Allgemeinen sollte man Deutsch-Lernenden freilich zuvorderst die häufigste Form (Sahne) anbieten, ich würde aber in einem Thread zum Thema immer anfügen, dass es auch weitere gültige Übersetzungen gibt, mit regionaler Verwendung (und dennoch hochsprachlich). Nur weil ein Wort weniger häufig, bzw. in einem kleineren Gebiet verwendet wird, macht es das noch lange nicht falsch.



> Ganz im Gegenteil wissen die meisten deutschen Muttersprachler mit dem Wort nichts anzufangen. Diese Übersetzung wäre in einem normalen Thread hier also nicht nur nutzlos, sondern sogar verwirrend.



Schau, wenn du hier bei uns von Apfelsinen sprichst, wird dich jeder verständnislos ansehen, und zwar nicht, weil kein Österreicher hochdeutsch beherrschen würde, sondern weil das hier verwendete Wort ganz einfach Orange lautet.

Ich habe es schon auf der Uni immer als arrogant und engstirnig empfunden, wenn Lehrende auf Kastilisch bestanden und  korrekte, lateinamerikanische Formen nicht akzeptierten, bzw. dasselbe mit britischem und amerikanischem Englisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe einen neuen Thread für die Diskussion zur Hochsprache eröffnet. Hier verlassen wir das eigentliche Thema "Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an!" immer mehr, da hat Kajjo ja recht.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=432337


----------



## Wernazuma

Im Übrigen, zwar nicht immer die zuverlässigste Quelle, aber in Ermangelung einschlägiger Literatur (ich bin nun mal kein Sprachwissenschaftler mit Heimbibliothek), hier ein Zitat aus der Wikipedia unter dem Eintrag "Österreichisch" hinsichtlich des Wortschatzes:
_"Es gibt etwa 7000 Austriazismen, die auch innerhalb Österreichs zum Teil nur regional üblich sind. In dieser Liste sind alphabetisch geordnet einige speziell in Österreich gebräuchliche Wörter verzeichnet, die in ihrer Mehrzahl nicht nur als dialektal, sondern gemäß dem plurizentrischen Konzept der deutschen Sprache (mehrere Sprachzentren wie beim Englischen) als ebenso „hochdeutsch“ wie die norddeutschen Äquivalente gelten. Viele dieser Wörter sind auch in Nachbarregionen Österreichs (z.B. Bayern, Ungarn, Tschechien) gebräuchlich._
_Für die Definition von österreichischer Standardsprache ist das Österreichische Wörterbuch (ÖWB) maßgeblich, gegenüber gestellt wird jeweils der Ausdruck aus dem Duden."_


Hinsichtlich der Verwendung von "am" statt "auf dem" findet sich unter dem Wiki-Eintrag "österreichisches Deutsch" unter der Überschrift "Idiomatik" ebenfalls ein Verweis. Die Verwendung ist also nur regional üblich, jedoch nicht falsch.


----------



## Wernazuma

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe einen neuen Thread für die Diskussion zur Hochsprache eröffnet. Hier verlassen wir das eigentliche Thema "Ruf mich bitte auf dem Handy an!" immer mehr, da hat Kajjo ja recht.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=432337



OK, ab jetzt dort weiteredit: Kann ein Mod eigentlich die Beiträge in einen anderen Thread verschieben?


----------



## Jana337

Wernazuma said:


> OK, ab jetzt dort weiteredit: Kann ein Mod eigentlich die Beiträge in einen anderen Thread verschieben?


Lieber nicht: Viele Beiträge drehen sich größtenteils um den Beispiel mit dem Handy und dort wären sie nicht unbedingt verständlich. Am besten wäre, den neuen Faden mit diesem einfach zu verlinken. Zitieren kann man ruhig auch Beiträge von woanders.


----------



## Kajjo

Wernazuma said:


> Du verwechselst wieder "Standarddeutsch" und Hochsprache. Obers und Sahne sind Synonyme innerhalb derselben Hochsprache.


Inhaltliche Antwort siehe neuer Thread. 

Dennoch: Du vergreifst Dich hier wiederholt mächtig im Tonfall. Was "Hochdeutsch" angeht, so liegst Du übrigens auch falsch.



> Wenn wir schon bei genauem Durchlesen sind, würde ich dich bitten, mir zu erklären, wo ich die Bezeichnung österreichisch als negativ bezeichne?


Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum Du den Hinweis, daß etwas Österreichisch ist, so unmöglich findest. 



> Nicht standardsprachlich, wohl aber hochsprachlich.


Lies Dir einfach mal die Definitionen durch.



> Im Allgemeinen sollte man Deutsch-Lernenden freilich zuvorderst die häufigste Form (Sahne) anbieten, ich würde aber in einem Thread zum Thema immer anfügen, dass es auch weitere gültige Übersetzungen gibt, mit regionaler Verwendung


Dann würdest Du immer Leute verwirren. Eine solche Haltung ist regelrecht nur noch als aufsässig und absichtlich störend zu bezeichnen. Warum ist es nicht Dein Wunsch, aufrichtig zu erkennen, wie man dem Fragesteller angesichts seiner Sprachkenntnisse am besten helfen kann und eine darauf angepaßte Antwort zu schreiben? In vielen Fällen ist die klarste, einfachste, allgemeinverständlichste Antwort gerade richtig. Da nützt kein Regionalstolz, sondern Vernunft und Hilfsbereitschaft.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Dann würdest Du immer Leute verwirren. Eine solche Haltung ist regelrecht nur noch als aufsässig und absichtlich störend zu bezeichnen. Warum ist es nicht Dein Wunsch, aufrichtig zu erkennen, wie man dem Fragesteller angesichts seiner Sprachkenntnisse am besten helfen kann und eine darauf angepaßte Antwort zu schreiben? In vielen Fällen ist die klarste, einfachste, allgemeinverständlichste Antwort gerade richtig.


Derjenige, der eine Diskussion erstellt, hat dazu keine Eigentumsrechte. Eine klare, einfache, allgemein veständliche Antwort zu geben und dann auch über andere Varianten zu sprechen - das schließt sich doch gar nicht aus. 

Außerdem werden viele Fragen von fortgeschrittenen Lernenden erstellt, denen man schon ein gewisses Diferenzierungsvermögen zutrauen könnte.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Warum ist es nicht Dein Wunsch, aufrichtig zu erkennen, wie man dem Fragesteller angesichts seiner Sprachkenntnisse am besten helfen kann und eine darauf angepaßte Antwort zu schreiben? In vielen Fällen ist die klarste, einfachste, allgemeinverständlichste Antwort gerade richtig. Da nützt kein Regionalstolz, sondern Vernunft und Hilfsbereitschaft.


 Offensichtlich missverstehst Du das Ziel des Forums!

Wie Jana bereits woanders erwähnt hat, ist das Forum *keine Sprachberatung*! Natürlich sollten wir uns darum bemühen, dem Fragesteller hinreichend und angemessen zu helfen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass verwandte Sprachdiskussionen erstickt oder gar unterdrückt werden sollten. Man bedenke, dass die Leserschaft des Forums nicht nur aus Anfängern besteht, für die eine Erörterung regionaler Varianten (noch!) nicht interessant sein mag. Relativ fortgeschrittene Lernende des Deutschen, wie etwa ich, wollen auch von den Diskussionen etwas nehmen. Ich persönlich betrachte es als eine Bereicherung meiner Deutschkenntnisse, von regionalen oder dialektalen Formen zu erfahren und möchte die Mitglieder keineswegs auffordern, in ihren Antworten auf diese zu verzichten.

Das einzige Risiko, das man dabei vielleicht eingeht, ist die mögliche verkehrte Darstellung einer regionalen bzw. dialektalen Form als Standardsprache, wenn man sich dessen nicht bewusst ist, dass es sich nicht um eine standardsprachliche Form handelt. Dieses Problem ist aber wie vorhin deutlich gemacht ganz einfach zu lösen: Es stellt sich in der Regel aus den weiteren Anmerkungen heraus, dass die jeweilige Form nicht zur Standardsprache gehört. Somit bleibt keiner verwirrt - vielmehr kommen solche Diskussionen sowohl Anfängern (die schließlich entscheiden können, ob sie die regionalen oder dialektalen Formen in ihren Wortschatz integrieren oder eher ignorieren wollen) als auch fortgeschrittenen Lernenden, sowie auch gegebenenfalls Muttersprachlern, zugute.


----------



## Aurin

Wernazuma said:


> Im Übrigen, zwar nicht immer die zuverlässigste Quelle, aber in Ermangelung einschlägiger Literatur (ich bin nun mal kein Sprachwissenschaftler mit Heimbibliothek), hier ein Zitat aus der Wikipedia unter dem Eintrag "Österreichisch" hinsichtlich des Wortschatzes:
> _"Es gibt etwa 7000 Austriazismen, die auch innerhalb Österreichs zum Teil nur regional üblich sind. In dieser Liste sind alphabetisch geordnet einige speziell in Österreich gebräuchliche Wörter verzeichnet, die in ihrer Mehrzahl nicht nur als dialektal, sondern gemäß dem plurizentrischen Konzept der deutschen Sprache (mehrere Sprachzentren wie beim Englischen) als ebenso „hochdeutsch“ wie die norddeutschen Äquivalente gelten. Viele dieser Wörter sind auch in Nachbarregionen Österreichs (z.B. Bayern, Ungarn, Tschechien) gebräuchlich._
> _Für die Definition von österreichischer Standardsprache ist das Österreichische Wörterbuch (ÖWB) maßgeblich, gegenüber gestellt wird jeweils der Ausdruck aus dem Duden."_
> 
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Verwendung von "am" statt "auf dem" findet sich unter dem Wiki-Eintrag "österreichisches Deutsch" unter der Überschrift "Idiomatik" ebenfalls ein Verweis. Die Verwendung ist also nur regional üblich, jedoch nicht falsch.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprachgebrauch_in_Österreich
*am*“ als Kurzform für _auf dem_; *am* Berg, *am* Tisch (z. B. in „das Essen steht am Tisch“) (umgangssprachlich; auch in Altbayern)

Vielen Dank für die Quelle. Da haben wirs nun schwarz auf weiß und glauben dir endlich. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich das nicht für möglich gehalten. Was hast du dich abgestrampelt, um uns "Ungläubige" zu überzeugen. Das beweist mal wieder, dass "es mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde gibt, als wir es uns mit unserer Schulweisheit erträumen können."


----------



## Kajjo

Aurin said:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprachgebrauch_in_Österreich
> *am*“ als Kurzform für _auf dem_; *am* Berg, *am* Tisch (z. B. in „das Essen steht am Tisch“) (umgangssprachlich; auch in Altbayern)


Wikipedia ist ja nun wirklich keine verläßliche Quelle. Da haben ein paar Österreicher sich ihre Sprache schöngeredet und schon gilt es als Beweis. Unfaßbar so etwas!

Ich glaube dem Duden, Wahrig, DWDS etc. Die sehen die Lage anders. Man kann doch nicht den Bock zum Gärtner machen!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das einzige Risiko, das man dabei vielleicht eingeht, ist das mögliche verkehrte Darstellung einer regionalen bzw. dialektalen Form als Standardsprache


Das ist kein Risiko, sondern Absicht von den in dieser Diskussion anwesenden Österreichern, regionale Ausnahmen als Standard erscheinen zu lassen. Wir sollten dann einen Schwaben, einen Bayern, einen Sachsen, einen Friesen und einen Plattdeutschen engagieren, die jeweils jede Frage auf x Arten beantworten. 

Wo in aller Welt soll der Sinn liegen?

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Wir sollten dann einen Schwaben, einen Bayern, einen Sachsen, einen Friesen und einen Plattdeutschen engagieren, die jeweils jede Frage auf x Arten beantworten.


 Nicht unbedingt. Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass wir eine umfassende Darstellung jedes Dialektes anstreben. Zugleich wollen wir dialektbasierte Antworten nicht verbieten.


> Wo in aller Welt soll der Sinn liegen?


 Ich wiederhole meine früheren Worte:





> Ich persönlich betrachte es als eine Bereicherung meiner Deutschkenntnisse, von regionalen oder dialektalen Formen zu erfahren und möchte die Mitglieder keineswegs entmutigen, in ihren Antworten auf diese zu verzichten.


----------



## Wernazuma

Kajjo said:


> Wikipedia ist ja nun wirklich keine verläßliche Quelle. Da haben ein paar Österreicher sich ihre Sprache schöngeredet und schon gilt es als Beweis. Unfaßbar so etwas!





> Ich glaube dem Duden, Wahrig, DWDS etc. Die sehen die Lage anders. Man kann doch nicht den Bock zum Gärtner machen!


Du musst mir erst noch zeigen, dass der Duden (im Übrigen auch kein verbindliches Werk) oder andere Nachschlagewerke anderer Ansicht sind.
Die Frage war, ob in Österreich "am" als zusammengezogene Form von "auf dem" verstanden und akzeptiert wird, und abgesehen von den bejahenden Kommentaren aller hier vertretenen Österreicher habe ich, wie gaer es wollte, auch noch eine andere Quelle hinzugezogen.

Dass du jede dir entgegenlaufende Meinung wie immer pauschal abwertest (Da haben ein paar Österreicher sich ihre Sprache schöngeredet) und wieder einmal eine Unterstellung machst (dass ich die Wiki als Beweis verwenden würde, obwohl ich selbst darauf hingewiesen habe, dass die Quelle nicht immer zuverlässig ist ) offenbart deine Art, mit Diskussionspartnern umzugehen, nämlich rüpelhaft und belehrend. 
Persönlich finde ich Angriffe wie "Eine solche Haltung ist regelrecht nur noch als aufsässig und absichtlich störend zu bezeichnen." jeder Diskussionskultur unwürdig und vollkommen inakzeptabel. Und du redest etwas von "im Tonfall vergreifen", da gackern ja die Hühner (um dialektal nördlich zu wandern).


----------



## Wernazuma

Kajjo said:


> Das ist kein Risiko, sondern Absicht von den in dieser Diskussion anwesenden Österreichern, regionale Ausnahmen als Standard erscheinen zu lassen.




Ja, eine einzige Verschwörerbande. Man sollte bei diesen aufsässigen Älplern einmarschieren und ihnen zu reden beibringen.
Deine Ich-Bezogenheit ist einfach umwerfend.
Das was wir hier als Standard bezeichnet haben, ist in Österreich auch deutscher Standard. Und auch du wirst es nicht schaffen, österreichisches Deutsch undeutsch zu machen. Anders als du reklamiert auch kein Österreicher eine Exklusivität seines Standards, das wäre ja absurd. Wir verteidigen nur die Legitimität bestimmter Vokabel und Sprachelemente als hochsprachlich, was du aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht verwinden kannst.


----------



## elroy

Aus gegebenem Anlass muss erneut darauf hingewiesen werden, dass persönliche Angriffe im Forum nichts zu suchen haben. Befassen sollten wir uns nur mit dem Diskussionsthema.

Des Öfteren reden wir über die Regeln und den Verhaltenskodex, sehen aber dabei oft über die Richtlinien des Forums hinweg:


> The WordReference Forums Guidelines
> Mission Statement
> 
> I. WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.
> 
> II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, *with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone*.
> 
> III. We welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.


 Danke fürs Verstandnis, mit dem ich diesmal hoffentlich auch richtig rechnen kann!


----------



## Kajjo

Wernazuma said:


> offenbart deine Art, mit Diskussionspartnern umzugehen, nämlich rüpelhaft und belehrend.


Der einzige, er hier derart beleidigend war, daß Moderatoren seinen Beitrag editieren mußten, warst Du. Dein Betragen ist inakzeptabel. Da nützt es nichts, den Spieß einfach mal verbal umzudrehen! Meine Kommentare zum Tonfall bezogen sich auf die gelöschten Beleidigungen-- das weißt du auch ganz genau. Anstand bitte!

Inhaltlich geht es nicht darum, ob "auf dem" _dialektisch_ zu "am" zusammengezogen werden kann. Das glauben wir Euch -- Ihr werdet es wohl wissen. Es ging vielmehr darum, ob dies wirklich von irgendeiner Regel gedeckt ist. Das ist es offensichtlich nicht.

Ich untermauere meine Aussagen wo immer möglich auf Nachfrage gerne mit verläßlichen Daten. DWDS and canoo.net sehen die Lage bei "am" anders. Damit ist die Angelegenheit für mich vorläufig entschieden. Sollte ein österreichischer "Duden" das wirklich so aufführen, dann wäre es eine österreichische Besonderheit -- die aber immer noch nicht als Empfehlung für einen Fragesteller mit den offensichtlich eingeschränkten Kenntissen passend wäre.

Wir müssen hier doch gar nicht drumherum reden: Die Antwort war falsch und unpassend.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Wernazuma said:


> Ja, eine einzige Verschwörerbande. Man sollte bei diesen aufsässigen Älplern einmarschieren und ihnen zu reden beibringen.


Danke für diesen niveauvollen Kommentar. Niemand hat von Verschwörung oder Absprache geredet.



> Deine Ich-Bezogenheit ist einfach umwerfend.


Mit "ich" meinst Du jetzt also meine Verteidigung des Hochdeutschen, wie es z.B. in DWDS definiert wird? Wären auch nur annährend soviele hochsprachliche Muttersprachler hier anwesend wie zur Zeit Österreicher, dann sähe der Thread vielleicht anders aus und ich würde nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung stehen?!



> Wir verteidigen nur die Legitimität bestimmter Vokabel und Sprachelemente als hochsprachlich, was du aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht verwinden kannst.


Es hat nichts mit persönlichem "Verwinden" zu tun, sondern damit, daß dies sachlich falsch ist. "auf dem = am" ist einfach hochsprachlich nicht korrekt, was immer Dein Sprachgefühl sagen mag. 

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass wir eine umfassende Darstellung jedes Dialektes anstreben. Zugleich wollen wir dialektbasierte Antworten nicht verbieten.


Ich auch nicht. Wir wollten sie aber eigentlich als solche kennzeichnen, oder? Genaugenommen sind die Beiträge ab #33 off-topic and konzentrieren sich auf österreichische Ansichte über Österreichisch.

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Inhaltlich geht es nicht darum, ob "auf dem" _dialektisch_ zu "am" zusammengezogen werden kann. Das glauben wir Euch -- Ihr werdet es wohl wissen.


 Vielleicht habe ich Dich missverstanden, aber das hattest Du bisher nicht zugegeben: 





			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Verwirrung mit "auf dem" / "an dem" und "am" ist doppelt ärgerlich, weil _natürlich_ das Wort _am_ niemals eine Verschmelzung von "auf dem" sein kann. Wie sollte so etwas passieren? Es ist einfach nur der Fall, daß Ihr regional "an dem / am" als Präposition verwendet.


 Du hast Dich also meiner These angeschlossen, die ich aber wahrscheinlich werde zurücknehmen müssen.  


> Es ging vielmehr darum, ob dies wirklich von irgendeiner Regel gedeckt ist. Das ist es offensichtlich nicht.


 Was meinst Du damit? Um eine Regel im Hochdeutschen handelt es sich offensichtlich nicht, um eine im Österreischen aber höchstwahrscheinlich wohl. 


> "auf dem = am" ist einfach hochsprachlich nicht korrekt, was immer Dein Sprachgefühl sagen mag.


 Das hat ja keiner bestritten. Wir reden nach wie vor nur vom Österreichischen, und zwar, ob *im Österreichischen *_am_ eine Verschmelzung aus _auf dem_ sein kann.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich auch nicht. Wir wollten sie aber eigentlich als solche kennzeichnen, oder?


 Na klar.  Ich glaube, inzwischen ist jedem bekannt, dass von einer österreichischen Besonderheit die Rede ist. 


> Genaugenommen sind die Beiträge ab #33 off-topic and konzentrieren sich auf österreichische Ansichte über Österreichisch.


 Die Diskussion entstammt der möglichen Verwendung in Österreich von _am_ im Titelsatz.  Dass sich eine große Anzahl an Österreichern zum Thema geäußert haben, überrascht mich einerseits nicht, andererseits kann und sollte ich ja sowas kaum regulieren.  Ich lade jeden und jede jederzeit ein, an der Diskussion teilzunehmen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Vielleicht habe ich Dich missverstanden, aber das hattest Du bisher nicht zugegeben


Eine Verschmelzung im engeren Sinne ist es bestimmt nicht. Ich habe mich hier im Eifer des Gefechts und in gewohnter Freundlichkeit dazu hinreißen lassen, anzuerkennen, daß viele Österreicher dialektisch offensichtlich, _ich ergänze: der Meinung sind, daß_, das Wort _am_ eine Zusammenziehung von _auf dem _ist. Ob dies nun der Wahrheit entspricht, kann man natürlich nicht sagen. Die Österreicher empfinden es so. Ich lasse sie jetzt ihren Dialekt empfinden, wie sie wollen.


> Du hast Dich also meiner These angeschlossen, die ich aber wahrscheinlich werde zurücknehmen müssen.


Richtig. Diese These hatte ich aber, wenn auch nicht explizit, von vorne an vertreten. Ich habe daran gezweifelt, daß die Verwendung der Präposition _am_ korrekt ist. Österreicher verwenden sie dennoch, also verwenden sie aus hochsprachlicher Sicht eine falsche Präposition. Alles andere halte ich für Wortklauberei.



> Was meinst Du damit? Um eine Regel im Hochdeutschen handelt es sich offensichtlich nicht, um eine im Österreischen aber höchstwahrscheinlich wohl.


Nein, es gibt ja wohl so etwas wie einen "österreichischen Duden". Entweder ist es dort geregelt oder nicht. Die Wiki-Erwähnung ist im umgangssprachlichen Kontext und ohnehin rein deskriptiv.

Was Du nicht verstehen willst, ist, daß unsere Österreicher uns glauben machen wollen, daß die österreichischen Sonderformen Teile des Hochdeutschen sind. Ich versuche die ganze Zeit schon deutlich zu machen, daß man alles mögliche als "Österreichisch" darstellen kann, aber doch wohl nicht als "Hochdeutsch". Das ist doch der Kern dieser Diskussion!



> Das hat ja keiner bestritten. Wir reden nach wie vor nur ums Österreichische, und zwar, ob *im Österreichischen *_am_ eine Verschmelzung aus _auf dem_ sein kann.


Umgangssprachlich vielleicht. Ich bezweifle übrigens persönlich sogar das, habe aber nicht genug Wissen über das Österreichische. Ich vermute (!), daß Österreicher in vielen Fällen, in denen sie selbst "auf dem" als korrekt empfinden, ebenso gut "am" als richtig empfinden und daraus fälschlicherweise schließen, daß "am" eine Zusammenziehung von "auf dem" sein muß. Dies ist jedoch keineswegs gesagt, denn es könnte auch eine falsche Analogiebildung sein und "am" einfach als alternative Präposition verwendet werden. Damit wären wir wieder bei "Deiner" Theorie. Für diese Theorie spricht auch, daß es noch weitere, ungewohnte Präpositionen im Österreichischen gibt, die hochsprachlich falsch sind (leider habe ich noch keine Beispiele zur Hand).

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Ich finde eigentlich auch , daß wir uns nicht zu solch seltsamen "Erklärungen" hinreißen lassen sollen. Wie soll es zugehen, daß _am_ eine Zusammenfassung von "auf dem" sein soll? Das ist auch mir in meinen jungen Jahren ein Rätsel. 

Haben wir für diese Behauptung eine Quelle, von Wiki abgesehen? Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, in allen mir greifbaren Wörterbüchern nachzuschlagen. ES gibt eine solche Zusammenfassung nicht. Am ist gleich: an dem.

Ich finde es interessant zu erfahren, daß es so in Österreich benutzt wird. Und höchst erstaunlich. Wie man _an dem_ mit _auf dem_ gleichsetzen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Die Präpositionen an und auf haben eine ganz andere Bedeutung.


----------



## gaer

To all those involved in this discussion,

I asked for a source that mentions "auf dem" = "am".

I think that's a simple and reasonable request.

I would like to know, for instance, if "am" is used in Austria informally or formally for "auf dem". Would I see it used this way, for instance, in newspapers? Magazines? In scholarly publications?

My question is not about the "existence" of a usage, but rather about the register of the usage.

Until yesterday I had no idea that "am" could be used anywhere, formally, for "auf dem".

Is there a problem for me in reading? No. Will it cause problems for me in the future? Absolutely not.

However, I wish those who speak and write German would consider these points.

1) The original question was this:



duden said:


> Hallo,
> bitte, was klingt besser auf deutsch (besonders in der Umgangssprache):


Now, it's true that the question was specifically asked about informal usage. I understand that. Such questions are extremely difficult to address in a forum which uses written language for communication.

In addition, there was no region specified. Good grief, if you ask those of us who speak English what the best way to express something colloquially is, you may be get 50 answers, and all may be equally valid.

2) WHen I read this, I was confused:



starrynightrhone said:


> Hello Duden,
> no, I wouldn't. I would say "Ruf mich bitte *am* Handy an" (meaning "please call me *on* my cell phone".


Now, it appears that starrynightrhone did not know that "am", used in this way, is regional. I certainly don't fault any member for giving information that others may consider incomplete. No one knows everything there is to know about a language, including all variations.

If I had not been interested, I would not have asked any questions.

3) In later posts, it seemed to me that those from Austria stated, clearly, that "am", used in this way, is fully standard in Austria. If this is so, I would expect it to be considered correct in anything published in Austria. Period.

4) If something is fully standard, even if the standardization is limited to one country, I would expect that it would be mentioned in a "usage comment" in at least one of several recognized sources.

5) The fact that no one has mentioned an official source or that no one has found one, online, does not mean that one does not exist. However, for the sake of this discussion, such a source would certainly be helpful.

6) For the record: I have never wished to argue with anyone, belittle anyone, condescend to anyone or annoy anyone. I continue to ask questions because I am persistent when I have asked a question and have not yet received a complete answer—or one I consider complete.

_*I'm still hoping for a source*_. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ich möchte generell, und auch speziell in diesem Thread, niemanden beleidigen oder auf ihn herabsehen. Falls dies in der hitzigen Diskussion so gewirkt hat, entschuldige ich mich dafür. Da die österreichischen Nerven offensichtlich blank liegen, versuche ich es noch einmal mit einem norddeutschen Beispiel.

Das Wort _Knust_ (Brotkanten) ist norddeutsch und ich _empfinde _es als absolut uneingeschränkt standardsprachlich. Wie kann man nur ohne dieses Wort auskommen? Aber ich _weiß_, daß es eine norddeutsche, regionale Variante ist, die in südlichen Gefilden nicht verstanden wird. Soll ich nun argumentieren, daß es 

norddeutsch und standardsprachlich
norddeutsch und hochdeutsch
norddeutsch

ist? Was gewinne ich in welchem Falle? Sicher ist, daß es nicht im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum verstanden wird. Punkt. Damit ist es regional. Die Region nennt sich Norddeutschland, das Wort ist also norddeutsch. Es klingt für mich hochdeutsch. Und nun?

Ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem, das Wort einfach als norddeutsch und regional zu bezeichnen und es dabei zu belassen. Was sollte ich mich darüber streiten, ob es nicht vielleicht doch hochdeutsch ist, nur eben regionales Hochdeutsch? Ich halte schon den Gedanken dieser Unterscheidung für albern und substanzlos. 

Hochdeutsch, das  _über den Mundarten und der Umgangssprache stehende, für den deutschen Sprachbereich allgemeinverbindliche_ (_genormte_) _Sprache, Hochsprache_: er spricht ein akzentfreies Hochdeutsch; das Hochdeutsche setzt sich gegenüber den Mundarten mehr und mehr durch;

Regionale Varianten mögen oder mögen nicht im strengsten Sinne zum Hochdeutsch gehören. Mir erscheint es nach wie vor sinnvoller, regionale Varianten auszuschließen, und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß diese Ansicht vom Duden und DWDS untermauert wird. Eine Hochsprache, die "über den Mundarten" steht, aber zugleich regionale Formen beinhaltet, stellt einen Widerspruch dar. Es entspricht der Lebensrealität von Millionen Deutschschülern, Büchern und Magazinen, daß wir regionale Formen als solche betrachten und je nach Sprechsituation bewußt einsetzen oder eben auch nicht. Regionale und mundartliche Formen bereichen eine Sprache, sie gehören aber definitionsgemäß nicht zur Standardsprache.

Was unterscheidet nun das Österreichische vom Norddeutschen? 

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

gaer said:


> _*I'm still hoping for a source*_.
> 
> Gaer


 
Genau wie ich!


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Das Wort _Knust_ (Brotkanten) ist norddeutsch und ich _empfinde _es als absolut uneingeschränkt standardsprachlich. Wie kann man nur ohne dieses Wort auskommen? Aber ich _weiß_, daß es eine norddeutsche, regionale Variante ist, die in südlichen Gefilden nicht verstanden wird. Soll ich nun argumentieren, daß es
> 
> norddeutsch und standardsprachlich
> norddeutsch und hochdeutsch
> norddeutsch
> 
> ist? Was gewinne ich in welchem Falle?


My opionion: this is all I need to know, from DWDS:

Knust, der; -es, -e/Knüste _*norddt.*_ Brotkanten: mit seinen schlechten Zähnen kann er keinen K. essen

I would have no objection if you gave "Knust" as the definition of "the first and last slices of a loaf of bread" IF you added "norddt". However, I would appreciate it if you added to that piece of information that "Kanten" in relation to "bread" might be more useful to me, in general. 

At all times the accuracy of information is extremely important to me. An unreliable answer pushes me away from the forum. I can get opinons from anywhere.


> Sicher ist, daß es nicht im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum verstanden wird. Punkt. Damit ist es regional. Die Region nennt sich Norddeutschland, das Wort ist also norddeutsch. Es klingt für mich hochdeutsch. Und nun?


I wish we could get rid of the word "Hochdeutsch", with or without a capital letter, for all time. It is always a "bone of contention". 

I would consider you a bit "provincial" if you suggested words peculiar to your region _*as the best*_ for usage UNLESS I had _*specifically asked*_ you for an answer that is _*most common in your area*_.

For the record, let me tell you what I like here:


> *allgemeinverbindliche (genormte) Sprache*


 
This is what is most practical for me, in general. I am interested in words that are regional, and the fact that something is not standard does not make it any less interesting, but I like to move from general to specific. This is true even in English. _*Before I learn something that is specific to an area, regional, I prefer to learn something general first, if it exists.*_


> Mir erscheint es nach wie vor sinnvoller, regionale Varianten auszuschließen, und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß diese Ansicht vom Duden und DWDS untermauert wird.


Actually, I think you are overstating your point, Kajjo. DWDS is rather accurate in correctly labeling variants that are used over fairly large regions, for instance, and reliable sources seem to at least attempt to include as many as possible. In fact, looking up a variant and finding a definition for it is one of the most reliable ways of judging usage. If we can't find it, it's probably not very common.


> Eine Hochsprache, die "über den Mundarten" steht, aber zugleich regionale Formen beinhaltet, stellt einen Widerspruch dar. Es entspricht der Lebensrealität von Millionen Deutschschülern, Büchern und Magazinen, daß wir regionale Formen als solche betrachten und je nach Sprechsituation bewußt einsetzen oder eben auch nicht. Regionale und mundartliche Formen bereichen eine Sprache, sie gehören aber definitionsgemäß nicht zur Standardsprache.


I think we have to make a differentiation between words that are not "fully standard" but that are used throughout very large areas, and those that are not recognized outside of fairly small areas (or regions).

In other words, I have exactly the same feeling about your mentioning a word from your region as not "standard", and those from Austria doing the same. 

If those words that are mentioned are ones I am likely to run across, then they are of importance to me. Not long ago I was introduced to the word "Steige" used for "Treppe". My only objection was that it was given without mentioning that it is regional.

Again, I would like to learn the most standard word first, if possible, and if one exists.

This is why I have been so persistent in asking about the _*regionalism*_ of the usage of "am" for "auf dem". As someone who remains extremely curious about anything related to the German language, the fact that it is regional does not tell me enough. A source, a good one, would give me (and all of us) more information about the way this "regionalism" is used.

I have NO objection to the discussion that has taken place in this thread. I am frustrated by the lack of specific information! 

Gaer


----------



## starrynightrhone

Kajjo said:


> Der einzige, er hier derart beleidigend war, daß Moderatoren seinen Beitrag editieren mußten, warst Du. Dein Betragen ist inakzeptabel. Da nützt es nichts, den Spieß einfach mal verbal umzudrehen! Meine Kommentare zum Tonfall bezogen sich auf die gelöschten Beleidigungen-- das weißt du auch ganz genau. Anstand bitte!


 
Das stimmt so eindeutig nicht. Falls es dir aufgefallen ist, ich habe aufgehört zu posten nachdem du mir vorgeworfen hast, dass meine Erklärungsversuche hier *ärgerlich *sind. 




> Wir müssen hier doch gar nicht drumherum reden: Die Antwort war falsch und unpassend.


 
Wenn du meinst. Wie schon Ludwig Wittgenstein im Tractatus angemerkt hat: _"Die Grenzen meiner Sprache bedeuten die Grenzen meiner Welt."_

(Paragraph 5.6, 5.61)


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Wenn du meinst.


Aha. Hast Du es immer noch nicht eingesehen? Willst Du immer noch allen Ernstes behaupten, daß "am" = "auf dem" nicht eine alternative Präposition, sondern eine Verschmelzung ist? Und findest Du Deine Antwort immer noch passend und richtig, auch angesichts der Tatsache, daß Du jetzt weißt, daß es sich um einen Regionalismus handelt? Lies Dir den Anfang des Threads einfach noch einmal durch. Du wirst sehen, wie knapp und freundlich ich den Regionalismus richtiggestellt habe. Den Streit habe nicht ich begonnen!

Das Wort "ärgerlich" ist keinesweg derb oder beleidigend. Da sind hier ganz andere Wörter gefallen! Es tut mir leid, wenn Du es so aufgefaßt hast.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I wish we could get rid of the word "Hochdeutsch", with or without a capital letter, for all time. It is always a "bone of contention".


Ich habe ja schon oft "standardsprachlich" verwendet, aber das wäre in diesem entgleisten Thread auch nicht hilfreich gewesen. Leider ist das Wort Hochdeutsch nun einmal verbreitet (und im allgemeinen auch einfach verständlich). Wir haben nicht die Möglichkeit, es abzuschaffen!



> I would consider you a bit "provincial" if you suggested words peculiar to your region _*as the best*_ for usage UNLESS I had _*specifically asked*_ you for an answer that is _*most common in your area*_.


Sehr gut! Genauso haben wir es früher hier gehalten und das war sehr erfolgreich. Alle gewünschten Informationen und Themen wurden diskutiert, aber niemand wurde verwirrt. Gerade der Part "unless specifically asked for" ist in diesem Thread hoch kontrovers. Wäre es so gehalten worden, wie Du es forderst, dann wäre ich zufrieden und den Fragestellern geholfen gewesen. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum von diesem logischen, pragmatischen und praktisch bewährten Vorgehen abgewichen werden soll. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Leider dreht sich die nicht gerade freundliche Debatte im Kreis und es wird immer wieder zu Unterstellungen gegriffen. Deswegen schließen wir sie erstmal, um uns allen eine Atempause zu gewähren. Heute werden wir - sobald es aus Zeitgründen möglich ist - einige Privatnachrichten verschicken. Dann werden wir verkünden, in welcher Form die Diskussion weiter laufen wird.

Erstellt bitte in der Zwischenzeit keine neuen Diskussionen zu diesen Themen.


----------

